
Is there any huge web application built using Redux? - demetriusnunes
All examples that I see on the web using Redux (which sounds really good in principle) are tiny small. Little counters, todo apps, etc. I wonder if the proposed approach of a single global state would scale to a real-world big app, where there might be hundreds (maybe thousands) of reducers and actions and a huge state object.
======
acemarke
Agreed. There's currently about 2200 repos that show up in a Github search for
"redux" \+ Javascript, and the vast majority of them are boilerplates,
TodoMVCs, and copies of the "Full Stack Redux" voting tutorial. Have to admit
I'm curious to see some bigger examples as well.

The "Who Uses Redux?" issue in the repo (
[https://github.com/rackt/redux/issues/310](https://github.com/rackt/redux/issues/310)
) does list a number of companies, so it does seem like there's actual usage.
I also ran across
[https://github.com/mezod/listlogs/tree/joan](https://github.com/mezod/listlogs/tree/joan)
, which is at least more of a real app. Finally, the Firefox DevTools now
appear to use Redux some as well ( [https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/rev/17d1d8bbae99](https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/rev/17d1d8bbae99) ).

~~~
demetriusnunes
Thank you!

~~~
acemarke
And to follow up on this, I turned up a few more actual projects on Github
while searching for uses of the "createSelector" function from the Reselect
library.

I can't say anything for how good these projects are, but they ARE actual uses
of Redux that are more than a TodoMVC. Here's some links:

[https://github.com/jfurrow/flood](https://github.com/jfurrow/flood)

[https://github.com/FH-Potsdam/shifted-maps](https://github.com/FH-
Potsdam/shifted-maps)

[https://github.com/quirinpa/2post](https://github.com/quirinpa/2post)

[https://github.com/karlguillotte/Ctfs](https://github.com/karlguillotte/Ctfs)

[https://github.com/madou/gw2armory.com](https://github.com/madou/gw2armory.com)

In fact, that GW2Armory app is the biggest one I've seen so far, including
some VERY complex reducers and selectors.

~~~
demetriusnunes
Thanks again!

Isn't it ironic that GW2Armory is actually an AngularJS app using Redux?

~~~
acemarke
Not entirely. Certainly Redux is most commonly used with React, but Redux
itself is entirely its own library. If I wanted to, I could use Backbone Views
on top of it or something. On which note, it looks like the "ng-redux" project
is the equivalent of "React-Redux" \- hooking up the state updates to a view
layer.

